
Emacs: Xah Fly Keys - todd8
http://ergoemacs.org/misc/ergoemacs_vi_mode.html
======
todd8
I've followed Xah's musings about keyboards for years; I don't agree with each
and every one of his conclusions, but you've got to hand it to him, he has
studied keyboards and key-bindings and keyboard ergonomics more than anyone
else that I've seen on the web.

I've used Emacs for decades, but still remember fondly the couple of years
where I was forced to switch to vi with its modal operation (my employer was
suspicious of GPL software).

Periodically, I will try out Spacemacs (nice!) or neovim (a cool project);
eventually, I go back to ordinary Emacs. My next experiment with key bindings
is going to be Xah Fly Keys mode for Emacs. It is such a logically designed
set of bindings. While no more mnemonic than vim/vi (the new key binding will
take time to learn), it appears that his careful analysis of the most
frequently used commands has resulted in Xah's bindings being very efficient
while working with Emac's wide range of commands and modes. For example, Xah's
work recognizes the difference between commands that may be immediately
repeated (like forward-word) and those that are common, but are likely not to
be repeated (i.e. switch-to-buffer).

Any other HN readers using Xah Fly Keys?

